# 1st Maternity Shoot of 2010



## JSB (Feb 16, 2010)

One of my fav's from a recent shoot.

C&C most certainly welcome.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 16, 2010)

very nice lighting, very natural.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Feb 16, 2010)

did you do some skin smoothing?  it looks like you might have gone just a bit too strong, it makes the marks on her skin stand out too much


----------



## isabelle (Feb 17, 2010)

I expected to see a baby !!! 
It seems to be shoot with a  pellicle ?
the lights are  very sweet
texture of the  photo also !


----------



## JSB (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. The extra skin treatment was needed, Karen had skin issues...

Whats a 'pellicle'?


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 17, 2010)

If you've already gone and done a bunch of skin work, why in the world would you leave in all those moles?  Unless the client specifically asked to keep them in, they look awful and I would take them out.  The shadows on her right arm look kind of funky, and I think her left arm should have been supporting her breasts a little more to make her not look so flat chested.  I lie the light, is it a beauty dish with the center aimed at her belly?


----------



## JSB (Feb 18, 2010)

Those moles are part of the person, she only specifically asked me to remove 1 very large mole. The rest of them i left because thats her.

No it was a white brolly folded down over the light and the light was about a meter away pointed at her belly/chest.

Yea i noticed the funny light on the right arm afterwards, not got chance to sit down and remove.

Thanks for the crit


----------



## NagatoPain (Feb 18, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## kkamin (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice image.  You can reduce the strength of the moles though without crossing any lines.  You know this; you can use the healing brush to remove the moles on a separate layer and then bring the opacity back to 60% of so.  I like the image, but agree that the moles stand out when juxtaposed to the retouched skin.


----------



## dzfoto (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with the previous comments.  The skin is too much overdone. Also, if you get you model naked, make it to the end..  The trousers or skirt is seen. Ok, thats a joke 
The lighting on the face could be more improved. As I think both eyes could be covered in light. This way that only bright spot would dissapear into soft shaddow. Thats just my oppinion.

P.S. Sorry of my english.


----------



## misol (Mar 16, 2010)

I think its lovely.  I have no issue with the doneness of the skin.  It is suppose to be like that...she doenst want to remember her stretchmarks.


----------



## JSB (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you very much for the comments


----------



## templatephotoshop (Mar 26, 2010)

Holy Moley!  No I did not just say that! I would reduce opacity or take them out completely.  They may be her, but I'm sure she's not proud of that.  BUT that said the lighting is amazing.  Really flattering and pretty.  I know how hard it is to photograph a nude pregnant mom.  There is nothing to hide behind.  You should be very proud of this, I would be.


----------



## JSB (May 3, 2010)

Thank you very much for the kind comment. Thinking about it now I wish I had redued the opacity a little on the moles.


----------



## Kipper (May 8, 2010)

JSB said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. The extra skin treatment was needed, Karen had skin issues...
> 
> Whats a 'pellicle'?



The nearest I can figure is a filter of some sort.


----------

